# Creative Suite Studenten Version



## regurge (10. Juli 2010)

für mich stellt sich die Frage ob es einen Unterschied zwischen der Testversion im Studentenpaket und der Testversion welche ich kostenlos auf der Adobe Seite herunterladen kann gibt?


----------



## ManfredMuster (10. Juli 2010)

Nicht das ich wüsste, bei mir sieht die Studentenversion genau so aus wie die Testversion des CS5 Packets die man sich auf Adobe.com runterladen kann.


----------



## regurge (10. Juli 2010)

dann stellt sich die Frage wieso ich 280€ für eine Testversion zahlen soll und dann noch viel Arbeit in die Keyorganisation zu investieren (lt einigen Foren ist die Keybeantragung für Acrobat nicht gerade ohne)

Wäre es möglich mir einfach die Testversion runterzuladen und mir dann einfach den Stundentenserial Key zu beantragen, dann hätte ich die Version rein theoretisch kostenlos?

Ich sehe es aus Prinzip nicht ein für eine Testversion Geld zu zahlen, etwas anderes wäre es wenn ich z.B extra für den Key zahlen müsste, aber ich kaufe ja eine Textversion und nicht den Key .. oder liegt dem Paket eine spezielle Nummer bei welche ich dann beim Mailverkehr angeben muss,sodass Adobe sieht .. ahh das ist eine Studentenversion


----------



## ManfredMuster (10. Juli 2010)

Das kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten da ich meine Version von einem Reseller bezogen habe.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Juli 2010)

Ok, es ist Sommer und es ist ungemütlich heiß draußen. 
Aber das kann eigentlich nicht die Ursache dafür sein, dass du ernsthaft glaubst,
du könntest auf so einem Weg ein professionelles (und kommerzielles) Software-
produkt kostenlos abgreifen, oder?

Ich bin mir, um ganz ehrlich zu sein, nichtmal sicher, ob du dich überhaupt informiert
hast, was eine "Student & Teacher Edition" tatsächlich ist. Hier entsprechende Lektüre:
http://www.adobe-education.de/cgi-b...wa/displayPage?page=FAQ_StudentTeacheredition

Wie du dort unschwer nachlesen kannst, kann diese Edition (von der berechtigten Person)
sogar gewerblich genutzt werden. Und das zu einem extrem günstigen Preis.
Und nun willst du das auch noch für Lau haben, weil du meinst, du könntest Adobe einfach
austricksen?

Sei mir nicht bös, aber vielleicht hilft ein gut gekühltes Erfrischungsgetränk, dich wieder in
die Realität zurückzuholen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## regurge (10. Juli 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Ok, es ist Sommer und es ist ungemütlich heiß draußen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



ne die Hitze ist nicht der Grund und das Adobelogo trage ich nur zum Spaß in meinem Profil 

Ich möchte lediglich verstehen wieso ich eine Demoversion kaufe (welche ich kostenlos runterladen kann) und nicht den Key, damit öffnet Adobe für jeden einen legalen Weg kostenlos an die Produkte zu kommen .. oder nicht? Vielleicht kannst du ja meine Frage im vorherigen Post beantworten, die Produktseite kann das leider nicht.

ps. mir gehts hier um eine Prinzipfrage, abgesehen davon investiere ich jedes Jahr viel Geld für Adobeprodukte, also bitte


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Juli 2010)

Steht da irgendwo, dass du ne Demoversion kaufst? Nein!
Du kaufst eine Lizenz für eine "Student & Teacher Edition" und du musst eben erstmal nachweisen,
dass du berechtigt bist, bevor du das Produkt aktivieren kannst. Was du brauchst, um berechtigt zu
sein, steht alles schön ordentlich da und man weiß das vor dem Kauf.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## regurge (10. Juli 2010)

solang kein Key dabei ist, kauf ich doch ein Paket welches ident mit der kostenlosen Testversion zum runterladen ist? --> also ist es für mich eine Testversion die ich kaufe, ohne Key. Den Key erhalte ich erst im Nachhinein nachdem ich bestätige das ich z.B Dozent bin und hier wäre der Punkt wo ich normalerweise zahlen müsste, denn erst ab jetzt unterscheidet sich die Testversion von dieser Version.

Bei z.B Microsoft, oder Corel bezahle ich ja auch eine funktionierende Studentenversion, welche nicht erst im Nachhinein aktiviert werden muss .. bei Adobe anscheinend nicht
-------------------


€dit: eventuell ist dieser Punkt ausschlaggebend:

Wie ist der Nachweis zu erbringen?
Mit der Student and Teacher Edition erhalten Sie eine *Web-Adresse*, unter der Sie eine digitale Kopie Ihres Berechtigungsnachweises hochladen müssen.

Denn diesen speziellen Link kenne ich ja nicht, sowas habe ich auch vermutet .. hätte es aus Interesse aber gern bestätigt


----------



## regurge (14. Juli 2010)

so meine Freundin hat die Version heute bekommen und es war wie ich vermutet habe.
Es lag eine spezielle "Vorabnummer" dabei die man beim verschicken des Studentenausweises mit angeben muss um die richtige Seriennummer zu erhalten 

Was mich jedoch wundert, auf der Verpackung klebt ein Aufkleber mit dem Hinweis --> nicht für kommerzielle Nutzung , obwohl auf der Adobe Seite aber dafür geworben wird

€dit: soviel zur gewerblichen Nutzung:
http://www.adobe.com/de/education/s...liche_Nutzung_Student_and_Teacher_Edition.pdf


----------

